# ZOOM Sound Devices



## blstuart (Nov 25, 2010)

I know this is a long shot, but has anyone succeeded in doing anything with the ZOOM R16 or R24 digital recorder/mixer/audio interface/control surface?  It's reporting the USB device class of 0xff, so of course it's not recognized by snd_uaudio.  I have seen some reference to some people getting the control surface functionality working in Linux by defining a quirk to treat two of the endpoints as MIDI in and out.  Unless there's something out there that would work better, I think I'm going to take a crack at playing with the ugen ioctls.

BLS


----------



## Pjoter (Nov 25, 2010)

Hello,

if snd_uaudio doesn't work this device won't work. The same situation is for Edirol/Roland and M-Audio series- simply BSD doesn't support such devices- at least not in "advanced mode". 

If you have to use it stick to other system rather than FreeBSD.

Kr,

Pjoter.


----------

